
Ask HN: What top things you have done/do when you become a Engineering manager? - sunasra
Scenarios can be<p>For existing team where you worked as IC or promoted or joined as EM in new company
======
Khelavaster
#1: Keep everybody accountable to everybody else. #2: Foresee and prevent any
technological/architectural minefields that could develop, and encourage best
practices and technologies. Otherwise, leave architecture to senior devs.

